# Finally Got A 26rs!



## Dadof4 (Mar 30, 2007)

I've been looking for a 26rs for a year and a half. I finally have one in my driveway! It's a 2003 in terrific shape... everything works and it is clean! We're leaving Wednesday to camp at the beach! Woo Hoo! I've looked at many trailers in the last year and a half, but they never measured up to the Outback 26rs. Even my "I'll never camp" mother loves it (I think the well appointed interior sold her!)

Now the bad news... the LP cover was cracked so the previous owner threw it away. I called my nearest outback dealer an he said it woul be $90 for the cover and $125 to ship it. Apparently, they charge the dealers $125 to crate the thing up and send it on a truck (they can't use UPS because it is oversized.) I always liked the look of the cover but ...

Any suggestions?

Thanks!

Jim
Santa Barbara, California


----------



## chbcso (Dec 2, 2006)

Congrats on the new TT and welcome to the OUTBACKERS!!!









I don't have any suggestions but I'm sure you will get plenty.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Dadof4
















Outbackers! 
AND 







on your new 26rs! 

It's so nice to see another California Outbacker join us








Great to hear you got a beach spot, where are you going for your first trip out?
We have camped at McGrath SB and liked it there, but Jalama Beach is our favorite spot in your neck of the woods.

If you are looking for a super fun, exciting rally, make sure to check out the Western Region Outbackers Rally  in Zion, Utah this summer.

We'd love to have you and your family join us!

Once again, welcome to the family,


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Congrats on the 26! and
Welcome to the Outbacker Family!!!

Sorry no suggestions for the LP cap.. other than call with crate demension and weight to a few trucking companies and see if the charge is around what the dealer quoted. Do to the size I would think $125 is about right. Carey (Colorado~Dirtbikers) Drives truck and might beable to help chime in on the freight charges for oversized objects to big for UPS etc.

Scott


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Can you pick it up at a dealer? Maybe a camping trip soon will take you close to an Outback dealer?


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations. It was worth the wait and all the research. Enjoy.

Scott


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Congratulations! And if I do say so myself, you have excellent taste in floorplans


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome,









Congratulations on the OB.

Don't have any suggestions on the cover either. Sorry.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Welcome to the 26RS Family!

We love ours.

Ed


----------



## Dadof4 (Mar 30, 2007)

Good call! We're going to Jalama on Wednesday!

I'm sorry we won't be able to join you for the rally, the dates are smack in the middle of my summer school teaching session. We tent camped at Zion and Bryce two years ago... amazing!

Thanks for the warm welcome.

Jim



skippershe said:


> Hi Dadof4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Dadof4 to the Outback Family
Congrats on the 26RS 
Glad to have another 26RS owner onboard

Well as for the propane cover if you have another outback owner near you
You could borrow it an get someone that works with fiberglass to make a mold of it and make you a new and stronger one.

Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Dadof4,

Congrats on your new 26RS. We used to have one of those. Nice trailer.

Enjoy!

Mark


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*& WELCOME*


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

WTG!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Dadof4 said:


> I've been looking for a 26rs for a year and a half. I finally have one in my driveway! It's a 2003 in terrific shape... everything works and it is clean! We're leaving Wednesday to camp at the beach! Woo Hoo! I've looked at many trailers in the last year and a half, but they never measured up to the Outback 26rs. Even my "I'll never camp" mother loves it (I think the well appointed interior sold her!)
> 
> Now the bad news... the LP cover was cracked so the previous owner threw it away. I called my nearest outback dealer an he said it woul be $90 for the cover and $125 to ship it. Apparently, they charge the dealers $125 to crate the thing up and send it on a truck (they can't use UPS because it is oversized.) I always liked the look of the cover but ...
> 
> ...


Can you plan a trip to camp near or will take you near a dealer? Then you could pick it up instead of shipping and get to use the Outback at the same time.


----------



## Dadof4 (Mar 30, 2007)

Good thinking, but the extra $125 is what Keystone charges to ship it to the dealer... it would be even more to ship it to my door.

So many cool mods on this site....







my head is spinning!

THANKS EVERYONE FOR THE WARM WELCOME!

Jim



happycamper said:


> I've been looking for a 26rs for a year and a half. I finally have one in my driveway! It's a 2003 in terrific shape... everything works and it is clean! We're leaving Wednesday to camp at the beach! Woo Hoo! I've looked at many trailers in the last year and a half, but they never measured up to the Outback 26rs. Even my "I'll never camp" mother loves it (I think the well appointed interior sold her!)
> 
> Now the bad news... the LP cover was cracked so the previous owner threw it away. I called my nearest outback dealer an he said it woul be $90 for the cover and $125 to ship it. Apparently, they charge the dealers $125 to crate the thing up and send it on a truck (they can't use UPS because it is oversized.) I always liked the look of the cover but ...
> 
> ...


Can you plan a trip to camp near or will take you near a dealer? Then you could pick it up instead of shipping and get to use the Outback at the same time.
[/quote]


----------



## fredr (Jun 26, 2006)

Dadof4 said:


> I've been looking for a 26rs for a year and a half. I finally have one in my driveway! It's a 2003 in terrific shape... everything works and it is clean! We're leaving Wednesday to camp at the beach! Woo Hoo! I've looked at many trailers in the last year and a half, but they never measured up to the Outback 26rs. Even my "I'll never camp" mother loves it (I think the well appointed interior sold her!)
> 
> Now the bad news... the LP cover was cracked so the previous owner threw it away. I called my nearest outback dealer an he said it woul be $90 for the cover and $125 to ship it. Apparently, they charge the dealers $125 to crate the thing up and send it on a truck (they can't use UPS because it is oversized.) I always liked the look of the cover but ...
> 
> ...


We bought one just like it last year. You are going to love it. I too have a cracked gas tank cover but due to the price of a new one I think I will use it until I can't.


----------

